# Black Library on Kindle?



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

My question is pretty simple and to the point. 

Will Black Library novels soon (or ever?) be available en masse for things such as Kindle or the equivilent of (I'm not up to date with the things).

It's just Black Library novels are some of the few fiction novels that I read, so if they aren't available for some time or maybe even even never then there won't be much point in me ever getting one in the immediate future.

Also rather than create a new thread on the subject what are peoples experiences with Kindle and Kindle like products if you own one?

I'm doing my PHD and I thought about maybe getting one for Christmas, but I mean, is there any way to get obscure philosophical works and the like?

Thanks.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe there's a wifi enabled version of the kindle and it can handle pdf's so going to places like google scholar ought be feasable

on the black librar front, I think there was something being touted on that front, will check now.

-O


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

yup;

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Digital

don't know how much of it will be...but it looks to have a fair amount to be going on with

-O


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah I already have several of them on a kindle. Just because you dont order it on amaon doesnt mean you can't put it on your kindle. Just copy and paste the file into the kindle drive when its plugged in.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

My wife has a Nook (Barnes and Noble variant) and it won't let me download directly from the BL site, so I've had to download them to my laptop then transfer them to the reader if I even get around to it.

In the meantime, I don't think BL will be moving to releasing their novels directly to digital form. If anything, they'd probably release the paperbacks and then, years later, rerelease them as ebooks to restimulate interest and get a few extra dollars, much like they've done with the audio release of Horus Rising.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Since others have already covered the fact that the BL is putting there novels into digital format, I won't touch that, but I will give a pretty excellent review for the Kindle.

My wife got me one for my birthday this year and I love it. It is so much more compact and easy to lug around than a book, and the way the material is displayed is just like reading from the page. I am eventually going to get around to getting some HH books on mine. I would highly recommend the Kindle to anyone looking for and e-reader.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

D-A-C,

Seeing how your post was a few months back, BL is regularly adding new HH novels in digital format. I've currently bought three so far: Horus Rising, False Gods & A Thousand Sons. I believe The First Heretic & Nemesis is also available as ebooks. I don't think they will stop here, but no doubt release a few each month. As for the Kindle, I second Midge913's review. My wife also bought one for me less than two months ago for my birthday (the graphite color, wifi). I've been carrying it around everywhere I go as it can easily fit in my pocket or inside jacket pocket.

You'll plow thru the HH series in no time if you have them in digital format. Also, it's so easy to buy on your computer and just drag and drop once you've plugged your Kindle to the USB port. Basically the Kindle will be registered as a new external drive and it's a simple matter of copying & pasting. Seriously it's an awesome product.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Since others have already covered the fact that the BL is putting there novels into digital format, I won't touch that, but I will give a pretty excellent review for the Kindle.
> 
> My wife got me one for my birthday this year and I love it. It is so much more compact and easy to lug around than a book, and the way the material is displayed is just like reading from the page. I am eventually going to get around to getting some HH books on mine. I would highly recommend the Kindle to anyone looking for and e-reader.





louisshli said:


> D-A-C,
> 
> Seeing how your post was a few months back, BL is regularly adding new HH novels in digital format. I've currently bought three so far: Horus Rising, False Gods & A Thousand Sons. I believe The First Heretic & Nemesis is also available as ebooks. I don't think they will stop here, but no doubt release a few each month. As for the Kindle, I second Midge913's review. My wife also bought one for me less than two months ago for my birthday (the graphite color, wifi). I've been carrying it around everywhere I go as it can easily fit in my pocket or inside jacket pocket.
> 
> You'll plow thru the HH series in no time if you have them in digital format. Also, it's so easy to buy on your computer and just drag and drop once you've plugged your Kindle to the USB port. Basically the Kindle will be registered as a new external drive and it's a simple matter of copying & pasting. Seriously it's an awesome product.


Thanks for the help guys. I'm glad to hear it's such a good product as I'm thinking of getting one in the January sales after Christmas. As 40k is one of the few fiction books I read (Robert Harris is good too!) I had to make sure they'd be available before I'd ever consider buying them.

My only question is, what is it like scrolling through pages on it? For example, say I'm on page 200 and want to flick back and re-read page 150 to remember a certain piece of info or something. Is that simple enough to do, or is it a case of lots of tedious rolling / scrolling?


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

D-A-C,

With the Kindle, there's no 'page' number per se b/c it uses a location system (ex. 1-10891, so a sample page might be 1186-1205). The reason for this is b/c of the ability to change font size on the Kindle. So say if you were on pp.20 but all of a sudden you switched to a larger font. Chances are the place you left off may now be pp.28 or something. With the location system, you can just type the location where you left off and it'll go right back, regardless of you changing the font.

You can also do bookmarks and write notes and review them which links to the particular location as well. 

Scrolling is done w/ the bottons on either side of the Kindle, but if you were trying to go back w/o remembering the location, then scrolling can take you a long time and becomes very tedious. You're better off remembering/bookmarking first, then hit menu and 'go to' to return to the location you want to re-read.

Hope this helps.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

louisshli said:


> D-A-C,
> 
> With the Kindle, there's no 'page' number per se b/c it uses a location system (ex. 1-10891, so a sample page might be 1186-1205). The reason for this is b/c of the ability to change font size on the Kindle. So say if you were on pp.20 but all of a sudden you switched to a larger font. Chances are the place you left off may now be pp.28 or something. With the location system, you can just type the location where you left off and it'll go right back, regardless of you changing the font.
> 
> ...


Ok, so let me get this straight lol.

Say I download a philosophy book for my PhD (I'm such a pathetic show-off lol), say Louis Althusser's _For Marx_.

That's a long book at over 300 pages long. But what I can do is actually bookmark a specific page AND I can write a little blurb about why it's important.

For example I 'bookmark' page 277 and then I'm able to write a note (for myself) "here Althusser explains ... " so when I refer back to it, I know why it is bookmarked.

Is that correct?


----------

